

Facebook clarifies email address confusion (...) contact sync will be fixed - kmfrk
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3132818/facebook-email-confusion-contact-sync-bug

======
kmfrk
Told you so: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4183126>.

;p

